# Looking for Players in Akron/Kent Area



## Davo (May 29, 2005)

I am looking for a few more players in a 6th level D&D 3.5(ish) campaign Sunday nights 2-3 times per month.


----------



## Scoti_Garbidis (Aug 26, 2006)

I am curious what campaign world you are using? Homebrew? Forgotten Realms? Greyhawk?

I am a Greyhawk fan and I am looking to find a Greyhawk game near Cuyahoga Falls, OH.


----------

